# Quitting Uber - Founding a non profit to fight Zika



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Between the students leaving until August and the new (no) surge pricing my income just dropped 40%. I have to work this weekend to pay rent on the 1st then I will be done with uber. I wasn't a surge-only driver before and took almost all the requests sent to me but I am no longer making a living wage. I'm averaging less than $12/hour now before taxes and vehicle expenses, which is below minimum wage.

I'm working on starting a non-profit based on a mosquito trap I designed. It can be 3D printed and is environmentally sustainable. I want to distribute them to Zika affected areas.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Best of success to you. If what you're doing is legit, I salute anyone who's truly trying to make the world suck a little less.


----------



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Good luck! You might need to still Uber until your business takes off!


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

If the Federal Government will release the funds you will have a cash cow.


----------

